# Aquarium Lighting is Noisy



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

My new Aquarium Light is noisy. I never had one in there before but this one makes like a buzzing sound. Is this normal?


----------



## Missy2280 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have never heard of that. Do you have a filter in the tank? Could it be the vibration of the filter making the metal parts on the light rattle? Just a thought


----------



## Slayers (Jan 10, 2011)

jschristian44 said:


> My new Aquarium Light is noisy. I never had one in there before but this one makes like a buzzing sound. Is this normal?


What type of lighting is it? 

The only buzzing sound I could think of would be if you had florescent lighting like the type that building had the the ballast was on it way out that is when you get a buzzing sound.


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

Mine made a buzzing sound when the tube was on its way out, it also flickered slightly.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well mine flickers when it comes on and buzzes. but i think thats how the tube kind are aren't they? its a flurescent 6500k tropical sun light which is 20" long and like .5" diameter. it's not on it's way out, its brand new.


----------



## Slayers (Jan 10, 2011)

jschristian44 said:


> well mine flickers when it comes on and buzzes. but i think thats how the tube kind are aren't they? its a flurescent 6500k tropical sun light which is 20" long and like .5" diameter. it's not on it's way out, its brand new.


it is bad in the tube type they have what is called a ballast which would be to big for the smaller compact type so they use a starter which does the same job. I would take it back and ask for a replacement it should not flicker 

There might be some small buzzing going on I have the energy saving bulbs in every lamp I own and they give off a small buzz but nothing that I can hear when the TV is on. 

I would really take it back and ask for a replacement it should not flicker and if the buzzing is loud there might be a problem with just that lamp


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Also could be the air pump grinding up on something.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

naa its definately the bulb, and it doesnt flicker. it only flickers once when i turn it on, honestly i think its just fine...no need to take it back. if it was flickering when it was on and if the buzzing something that couldnt be drowned out easily i would have taken it back, but yeah the buzzing isnt loud, i think its meant to do what its doing.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah yes, the classic light buzz sound. I have a lamp in my house that does that.

I think it's just the light. You would have to change the kind of light. How big is your tank?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

ive got a 10 gallon tank. got it used but the bulb was out so i bought a new one. i really like the bulb because it supplies more heat to the tank like 2-3 degrees and i can actually see stuff in the tank with it on. it's really not a big deal, just kinda gets annoying, but im not gonna leave it on all the time i dont think.


----------

